
Python Winappdbg Video Tutorial Series for Reverse Engineers - debasishm89
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtk8koLVoaY&list=PLKwUZp9HwWoDCm0qqSyXtZqfmbFahmDfn
======
debasishm89
I've uploaded first 12 video tutorials of my "Basic of Winappdbg for Reverse
Engieers" series on my youtube channel.

